# Asian Populations in the Western World



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

Did some research in answering a question in another thread, so I figure I might as well create an entire thread uselessly dedicated to the number of Asians in various cities in the Western World.

http://factfinder.census.gov/servle...62&-search_results=01000US&-format=&-_lang=en

In 2000, there were:

1.68 million Asians in metro LA
1.42 million Asians in metro NY
1.27 million Asians in metro SF
0.40 million Asians in metro Honolulu
0.39 million Asians in metro Chicago

Interestingly, this particular query from the US Census system slightly undercounts Asians because it refers to non-Hispanic Asians. Each of these cities also has a small number or Asian people from Latin America who are not included in the above numbers.

And in America, Arabs, Iranians and other Middle Easterners do not get counted as Asian, but as White.

If anyone is game, how about numbers for metros outside of the US?


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

By "Asian", do you mean Chinese, Japanese Korean or Indians, Pakistanis, Sri Lankans?


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

probably both...


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

HariR said:


> By "Asian", do you mean Chinese, Japanese Korean or Indians, Pakistanis, Sri Lankans?


I think everyone from Asia except from

1) middle east
2) Asian part of Russia (not sure about Kazakhastan, Uzbekistan etc)
3) Australia, NZ

In practice mostly people from China, Korea, Japan, Philippines, Vietnam, India, Pakistan, and Bangladesh.


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

According to the 2001 UK Census: 

The entire UK had 2.58 million Asians

http://www.statistics.gov.uk/cci/nugget.asp?id=273


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

The 2001 UK Census doesn't provide a detailed breakdown for London (total population of 7.17 million, so not the London metro). But the total non-white population is 2.07 million.

http://www.statistics.gov.uk/census2001/profiles/h.asp#ethnic


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

How about Filipinos all over the world. Last time I checked,
there were over 780,000 Filipino nurses in over 116 countries (Source: World Health Organization) while there are close to 8 million Filipinos all over the world.

Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Canada Census 2001*

*Toronto CMA*
Total - 4,647,960
Chinese - 409,535
South Asian - 473,810
Filipino - 133,675
SE Asian - 53,565
West Asian - 52,980
Korean - 42,620
Japanese - 17,420

*Montreal CMA*
Total - 3,380,640
Chinese - 52,110
South Asian - 57,935
Filipino - 17,890
SE Asian - 39,570
West Asian - 11,580
Korean - 3,760
Japanese - 2,295

*Vancouver CMA*
Total - 1,967,475
Chinese - 342,665
South Asian - 164,365
Filipino - 57,025
SE Asian - 28,460
West Asian - 21,435
Korean - 28,850
Japanese - 24,025

*Calgary CMA*
Total - 943,310
Chinese - 51,855
South Asian - 36,855
Filipino - 16,380
SE Asian - 12,560
West Asian - 3,100
Korean - 3,885
Japanese - 3,845


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

Some digging around from estat.statcan.ca

Extended Golden Horseshoe:

Asians - 1,288,460 (2001)*

*Includes Chinese, South Asian, Filipino, Southeast Asian, West Asian, Korean, and Japanese

What's the "Extended Golden Horseshoe", you ask? Look here:
http://geodepot.statcan.ca/Diss/Highlights/Page9/Page9a_e.cfm


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

According to the 2001 Canadian Census (subtracting away the non-Asian groups, Arabs and "West Asians" from the Visible Minority population), there are:

http://www12.statcan.ca/english/cen...9999&D1=0&D2=0&D3=0&D4=0&D5=0&D6=0&GID=431591

1.23 million Asians in Toronto (I think metro, since the total population is 4.6 million)

http://www12.statcan.ca/english/cen...9999&D1=0&D2=0&D3=0&D4=0&D5=0&D6=0&GID=431656

0.66 million Asians in Vancouver (out of a total population of 1.97 million)

http://www12.statcan.ca/english/cen...9999&D1=0&D2=0&D3=0&D4=0&D5=0&D6=0&GID=431565

0.24 million Asians in Montreal (out of a total of 3.38 million)


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

According to the 2001 South African Census, In the province of Kwazulu-Natal (which includes Durban), there were:

8.00 million Black Africans
0.80 million Indians/Asians
0.48 million Whites
0.14 million "Coloureds"

I think the vast majority of the Asians in the province live in the Durban area.

In the province of Gauteng (which includes Jo'burg), there were:

6.53 million Black Africans
0.22 million Indians/Asians
1.76 million Whites
0.38 million Coloureds

In the province of Western Cape (which includes Cape Town), there were:

1.21 million Black Africans
0.05 million Indians/Asians
0.83 million Whites
2.44 million Coloureds

http://www.statssa.gov.za/census01/.../Census 2001/Provincial Level/Persons/&lang=1

http://www.statssa.gov.za/


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

The City of Boston and its metro aren't doing too bad at attracting Asians either. Asians in Boston's metro had grown 70 percent during the last decade and is still growing fast. This report (though it is not necessarily about a good thing), talks about it.
*
BOOMING ASIAN AMERICAN POPULATION IN METRO BOSTON CHALLENGES "MODEL MINORITY" STEREOTYPE*

Cambridge, MA-May 27, 2004---The Asian American population in metro Boston *grew more than 10 times faster than the rate of total population growth across the region during the 1990s*, according to a new study by the Institute for Asian American Studies at the University of Massachusetts-Boston.

More than a dozen Asian ethnic subgroups - from Chinese to Hmong, Thai, and Pakistani - form metro Boston's Asian American population, *which now totals almost a quarter million people and increased 70 percent during the last decade*, according to the report. The new study is being released in celebration of Asian Pacific American Heritage Month by the Metro Boston Equity Initiative of The Civil Rights Project at Harvard University.

The most dramatic growth over the 1990s has occurred outside the City of Boston, according to the UMass-Boston researchers. While Boston saw the largest numeric increase in the Asian American population (13,896), towns posting the fastest growth rates were Malden, Shrewsbury, Quincy, Burlington, and Waltham.

"The Asian American population highlights the increasingly multi-ethnic nature of the metro Boston region," comments Gary Orfield, co-founder of The Civil Rights Project at Harvard University (CRP). "When we think about race in the metro region today, we cannot think only about Whites and Blacks. Asian Americans and Latinos are a substantial and growing portion of the regional community."

Within this fast growing population, the study reveals, are 15 Asian ethnic subgroups that have at least 500 members in metro Boston, led by the Chinese (almost 78,500), Indians (over 41,000), and Vietnamese (over 31,500). Other groups include Cambodians, Koreans, Japanese, Filipinos, Laotian, Thai, Pakistani, and Hmong.

"Asian Americans in metro Boston cannot be lumped together indiscriminately or described in simple, broad-brush terms," says Paul Watanabe, lead author of the study. "In the past, Asian Americans have been characterized simplistically and monolithically as either hordes of immigrant invaders or more recently as model minorities. Our study highlights how Asian Americans in the metro area run the gamut from rich to poor, well to poorly educated, city to suburban dwellers, professional to manual laborers. Very often, individual Asian subgroups occupy different locations along these divides."

Settlement patterns among Asian ethnic subgroups are strikingly varied. While the Chinese are heavily concentrated in Boston, Quincy, and Malden, Cambodians are centered in Lowell with sizable shares in Lynn, Fall River, and Revere. The Hmong have its greatest numbers in Fitchburg, while Indians are the most populous Asian ethnic group in Waltham, Framingham, Burlington, and Shrewsbury.

Economic diversity among metro Boston Asian Americans is also dramatic. Average per capita income for Indians in 2000 was $31,940-exceeding the $28,822 figure for Whites. At the other extreme, average per capita income for the Hmong was $8,130 and $10,353 for the Cambodians-lower than for Latinos ($12,546) and Blacks ($16,230).

Asian Americans make up disproportionate shares of both the upper and lower ends of the educational and occupational spectrums. The percent of Asian Americans with graduate or professional degrees in 2000, as well as the percent with less than a ninth grade education, were each more than double the shares found in the total population. Asian Americans in 2000 were overrepresented in professions such as computing, mathematics, architecture and engineering, the sciences, and healthcare, while they were also overrepresented in fields such as food preparation and serving as well as production.

Other findings from the study include the following:
# In 2000, the share of Asian American families in poverty (12.3 percent) was nearly double that of the total metro Boston population (6.4 percent), and nearly three times that of whites (4.4 percent). Nearly a quarter of Cambodians and Pakistanis were in poverty, in contrast to about 5 percent of Indians and Laotians.

# A majority of Asian Americans rent rather than own their own homes. The homeownership rate for Asian Americans in 2000 was about 40 percent, higher than that of Blacks and Latinos but about one-third less than that of Whites. Among Asian subgroups, only the Chinese and Hmong had homeownership rates over 50 percent, while the Japanese had the lowest rate at just above 20 percent.

# Almost 20 percent of Asian Americans were enrolled in college or graduate schools in 2000, compared to 9 percent among the total metro Boston population. Over one in three Japanese and Koreans in the area were enrolled in higher education, compared to less than one in ten among Laotians and Cambodians.

# English language proficiency is strongly associated with age. Over 90 percent of Asian Americans aged 5-17 were described as speaking "only" English or speaking it "well" or "very well," compared to approximately 80 percent of those aged 18 to 64 and less than 40 percent aged 65 or older.

"As this study shows, great diversity exists within each of the area's broader racial or ethnic groups," said Orfield. "Rapidly growing Asian populations in many western suburbs are comprised primarily of highly-educated, professional, upper-income homeowners. In contrast, many of the Asians residing in urbanized areas such as Boston, Lowell, and Lynn tend to have lower incomes, less education, work in service occupations, and rent their homes. Public policies that aim to promote social and economic opportunity for the region's minority groups must recognize the diverse conditions present within these groups."

The Metro Boston Equity Initiative at The Civil Rights Project (CRP) is a year-long research and community outreach effort designed to study the region's changing demographics and to investigate patterns of segregation and social inequality as the metro area becomes increasingly multi-racial and multi-cultural. It focuses on the seven county metropolitan areas, stretching between the New Hampshire and Rhode Island borders, and from Worcester in the west to Plymouth in the east. The Initiative is funded by the Foley Hoag Foundation, the Hyams Foundation, the Boston Foundation, and the John Hancock Foundation, and its community advisory committee includes leaders from many communities and organizations in the Boston region.

The Institute for Asian American Studies (IAAS) at the University of Massachusetts Boston was established in 1993 with support from Asian American communities and the state legislature. The IAAS utilizes resources and expertise from the University and the community to conduct research on Asian Americans; to strengthen and further Asian American involvement in political, economic, social, and cultural life; and to improve opportunities and campus life for Asian American faculty, staff, and students and for those interested in Asian Americans.

History of Asian Pacific American Heritage Month (from U.S. Census Bureau):
In 1978, a joint congressional resolution established Asian Pacific American Heritage Week. The first 10 days of May were chosen to coincide with two key anniversaries: the arrival in the United States of the first Japanese immigrants (May 7, 1843) and the completion of the transcontinental railroad (May 10, 1869). In 1992, Congress expanded the week to a month-long celebration.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm just curious, for US metros, what do they consist of? What is the extent of its measurements, i.e - does SF consist of the entire bay area (Oakland, San Jose, etc.)? Does Metro LA include all of Orange County, Los Angeles County, Riverside County, San Bernardino County, etc.? If they do, then for Toronto's figures you should consider figures for the Greater Golden Horseshoe (refer to my previous post). 

BTW...the population of the Greater Golden Horeseshoe is actually around 8 million (wikepedia) and the Asian population today well over 1.3 million (growing by tens of thousands each year).


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

Booyashako said:


> I'm just curious, for US metros, what do they consist of? What is the extent of its measurements, i.e - does SF consist of the entire bay area (Oakland, San Jose, etc.)? Does Metro LA include all of Orange County, Los Angeles County, Riverside County, San Bernardino County, etc.? If they do, then for Toronto's figures you should consider figures for the Greater Golden Horseshoe (refer to my previous post).
> 
> BTW...the population of the Greater Golden Horeseshoe is actually around 8 million (wikepedia) and the Asian population today well over 1.3 million (growing by tens of thousands each year).


Metro LA as far as I know of consists of LA, Orange, Riverside, Venura and San Bernadino Counties, totalling about 16 million people. SF includes the entire Bay Area. NY has 21 million people, with only 8 million in the city, so you can imagine it incorporates large chunks of NJ, Long Island, Westchester and even Fairfield County in Connecticut. So perhaps the Golden Horseshoe might be a good comparison.


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

Looking at Ontario as a whole (the Golden Horseshoe must of course be a subset of the whole province), there were 1.47 million Asians in 2001 (not including Arabs and "West Asians", which would not be included in US Census numbers - the idea being to compare like to like).

http://www12.statcan.ca/english/cen...9999&D1=0&D2=0&D3=0&D4=0&D5=0&D6=0&GID=431571


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Guys check out the growth of the Asian population in the US Metros with most Asians. 

LA Metro
1980:562,000
1990:1,275,000
2000:1,722,000

NYC Metro
1980:380,000
1990:865,000
2000:1,427,000

SF Metro
1980:454,000
1990:892,000
2000:1,321,000


----------



## James Saito (Nov 6, 2002)

brooklynprospect said:


> And in America, Arabs, Iranians and other Middle Easterners do not get counted as Asian, but as White.



I didn't know that. Very interesting.


----------



## drwho (Sep 7, 2003)

Demographic map of asian americans in US ,Census 2000.


----------



## Q-TIP (Feb 14, 2005)

Although the densities of Asian populations in Australia, would not be as identified as other countries, the % of the total population of some cities would be comparable


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

polako said:


> Guys check out the growth of the Asian population in the US Metros with most Asians.
> 
> LA Metro
> 1980:562,000
> ...


 :runaway:


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

anyone have statistics on Asians in Fairfax County, Virginia and Montgomery County, Maryland?

When i lived in that region, there were so many Asian everywhere, mostly Koreans if I recall correctly! who would've thought! VIRGINIA/MARYLAND as Asian Meccas


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

^
Fairfax County,VA
1980:23,000
1990:68,000
2000:126,000

Montgomery County,MD
1980:23,000
1990:61,000
2000:99,000

Here's the source: www.censusscope.org


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> *Toronto CMA*
> Total - 4,647,960
> Chinese - 409,535
> South Asian - 473,810
> ...


wow i didn't know that koreans' population is that small.. it's much smaller than my expectation you know.. What does CMA stands for?? I just forgot it something.. isn't it like Greater Toronto Area?? so the population is more than 7 million or something right?? but only 42000 koreans?? um.. it can be true.. cuz koreans are only gathered in Christie or Finch..


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Toronto CMA includes the Greater Toronto area. Statcan's Community Profiles section provides maps of their definitions of CMA :

http://geodepot.statcan.ca/Diss/CP2...EGINS&lang=0&theme=cma&code=35535&Province=35

Hence the GTA area has a population of over 4 million.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Let me be bias for once in my life, If Manila City is one best city (as according to many polls on this site, which "majoritily voted" "by Pinoys") why so many Filipinos migrated to so many second countries and cities?, Why not set up them selves in such a great cities like Cebu or Metro Manila(according to polls again)?


----------



## ebck120 (May 30, 2003)

polako said:


> ^
> Fairfax County,VA
> 1980:23,000
> 1990:68,000
> ...


thats alot i would say for counties? no?

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Fairfax is 1,000,405
and Montgomery is 918,881 (total population)

Which is like they have like more than 10%(AZN) each.


----------



## ReDeYEs (Feb 3, 2005)

Chad said:


> Let me be bias for once in my life, If Manila City is one best city (as according to many polls on this site, which "majoritily voted" "by Pinoys") why so many Filipinos migrated to so many second countries and cities?, Why not set up them selves in such a great cities like Cebu or Metro Manila(according to polls again)?


1. Better quality of life
2. Jobs and opportunities


The philippines is not a majorly homogenous nation. There are literally hundreds of ethnicities and languages(170) spoken here. Lots of regionalistic people here in the philippines. That's why people here are afraid to travel to other parts of the country. In Cebu, most people there are Cebuanos(Sugbuanon) and while Metro Manila, people come
from all different part of the PI being the "premier and capital city"

1. can't speak or understand the local langauge/dialect
2. no family connection
3. crab mentality
4. regionalistic


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Chad said:
 

> Let me be bias for once in my life, If Manila City is one best city (as according to many polls on this site, which "majoritily voted" "by Pinoys") why so many Filipinos migrated to so many second countries and cities?, Why not set up them selves in such a great cities like Cebu or Metro Manila(according to polls again)?


It seems like you're having an inferiority complex. Filipinos are well in demand all over the world and you cannot blame us for that. I don't know if you can say the same for your countrymen. Oh well!! Just in case you haven't noticed yet, most of these Manila vs. other cities thread were initiated by others and not wholly by Filipinos, nothing wrong if we are proud of our cities and country. 

Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## Cheese Mmmmmmmmmmmm (Apr 8, 2005)

I think a more interesting question would be "Western Populations in the Asian World"

Something I hope to be a part of soon


----------



## addisonwesley (Jun 19, 2005)

LOL - there are more chinese in Toronto than in Vancouver?! WTF!? Ahahahaha.

Pardon my lack of civility, but that's just funny.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Vancouver is a much smaller city, so Toronto would naturally have a larger Asian population. However, percentage-wise, Vancouver is far more Asian than Toronto. For example, Chinese account for about 1/6 of Vancouver's population while they comprise less than 1/10 of Toronto's population.

Canada's Total Population : 29,639,035
Chinese 1,094,700
East Indian 713,330
Filipino 327,550
Vietnamese 151,410

Source : http://www40.statcan.ca/l01/cst01/demo26a.htm


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Chinese in vancouver are also richer than Chinese in other parts of Canada.

why are there so few Asians in MTL? cant speak French? but when Asians first immigrated they could not speak english either...


----------



## takurasa (Jul 2, 2005)

So many Chinese everywhere....^.^


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

Sen said:


> Chinese in vancouver are also richer than Chinese in other parts of Canada.
> 
> why are there so few Asians in MTL? cant speak French? but when Asians first immigrated they could not speak english either...


I agree...Toronto's Chinese seem more "middle class" while in Vancouver they own the big houses (and pretty much, the city). 

As for there being few Chinese in MTL, not only is MTL further than both cities (less accessible), but many of the Chinese in Canada come from Hong Kong (former British colony), which is probably why they would choose to settle in the big English-speaking Canadian cities.


----------



## LacLongQuan (May 28, 2005)

Chinese pretty much own Vancouver? hmmm


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

The most _Chic_ Chinese Shopping Centre in Canada has got to be Vancouver's Aberdeen Centre.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Sen said:


> why are there so few Asians in MTL? cant speak French? but when Asians first immigrated they could not speak english either...


English is more important internationally than French, and given Quebec's emphasis on French (all non-anglo Quebecers must enroll in French public schools), Asian immigrants (especially Chinese) are more inclined to settle in Toronto, Vancouver or Calgary and enroll them in English public schools. There's also employee prospects (MTL's unemployment is still above 8%) & the fact that Asian immigrants have more friends and relatives in English Canada.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

montreal is currently receiving asian immigrants than in the 90's so expect the numbers to go up alot by the next census. While toronto and vancouver had huge asian immigration in the 90's now montreal is having a similar experience. The numbers above is from 2001 so it's nearly 5 years out of date


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

here is the total asian population (2001) for 6 largest Canadian cities mentioned above

Toronto - 1,226,430 - *26.4 %* of total population (toronto has probably added about 300,000 Asians since 2001)
Montreal - 252,970 - *7.5 %* of total population
Vancouver - 669,720 - *34.0 %* of total population
Ottawa - 97,275 - *9.3 %* of total population
Calgary - 136,770 - *14.5 %* of total population
Edmonton - 109,730 - *11.8 %* of total population

http://www40.statcan.ca/l01/cst01/demo53c.htm


----------



## huahuahua_321 (Feb 12, 2006)

Sure there are some pure japanese! But they are becoming unusual over the years because the families tend to mix... just like mine that had 3 generations of 100% japanese bload in Brazil until now when it mixed.


----------



## NiceGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

Booyashako said:


> Asians - 1,288,460 (2001)*
> 
> *Includes Chinese, South Asian, Filipino, Southeast Asian, West Asian, Korean, and Japanese


That's like mixing apples and oranges. Such a category makes no sense at all, and it should be divided into at least two sub-categories (East and South Asians). Honestly, what on Earth do Pakistanis and Japanese have in common? It is like the two most different cultures on Earth.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

NiceGuy said:


> That's like mixing apples and oranges. Such a category makes no sense at all, and it should be divided into at least two sub-categories (East and South Asians). Honestly, what on Earth do Pakistanis and Japanese have in common? It is like the two most different cultures on Earth.


They eat rice


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

"Asians" refer to the Pacific Asians in Toronto.


----------



## tigidig14 (Mar 5, 2005)

Chad said:


> LWhy not set up them selves in such a great cities like Cebu or Metro Manila(according to polls again)?


because its been set-up, and we're into traveling and exploring some more countries. Why? the thailanders are not?


----------



## NiceGuy (Nov 21, 2004)

We have 163 000 Asian immigrants ("Asian" defined broadly, including Turkey) here in Norway (pop 4.6 million), but most are from West and South Asia. Pakistanis, Iraqis, Iranians and Turks are the biggest, loudest and most dominant groups. There are generally big problems with gangs, violence, rapes, robberies etc with people from those parts of the world. There are also around 50 000 illegal immigrants here, mostly from Muslim countries in West and South Asia.

The biggest Pacific Asian immigrant group is Vietnamese (18 000), which are among the most successful immigrants. The total number of people from Pacific Asia is around 50 000, including a steadily increasing number of people from Thailand who come here for marriage. We also have several high-profile Chinese business people, although there are less than 10 000 Chinese in Norway. A great majority of non-European immigrants live in the Oslo-area (pop 800 000), but European immigrants and imported brides are more evenly distributed throughout the country.


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

NiceGuy said:


> There are generally big problems with gangs, violence, rapes, robberies etc with people from those parts of the world. There are also around 50 000 illegal immigrants here, mostly from Muslim countries in West and South Asia.


Yeah that was very relevant to the question.
And BIG problems with gangs? come on now.. its norway, not compton.


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

Some numbers from Finland (source: Statistics Finland - Population; Foreigners in Finland)

- Chinese: 3 382
- Iraqi: 3 045
- Thai: 2 994
- Turkish: 2 886
- Irani: 2 602
- Afghan: 2 011
- Indian: 1 990
- Vietnamese: 1 811

Not exactly mind-blowing numbers though. The whole population is approximately 5,3 million.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

addisonwesley said:


> LOL - there are more chinese in Toronto than in Vancouver?! WTF!? Ahahahaha.
> 
> Pardon my lack of civility, but that's just funny.


Toronto is a much bigger city, what's surprising?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

In Europe the largest Asian communities are, unsurprisingly, in Paris and London. London has the largest South Asian community, while Paris has the largest East and Southeast Asian community. That's only a result of history: Britain colonized the Indian subcontinent while France focused on Indochina and southern China.

According to the French statistical office INSEE, in January 2005 there were 265,000 people in Greater Paris who were born in East, Southeast and South Asia. Note that this figure:
1- does not include the children and grandchildren of Asian immigrants born on French soil
2- does not count the tens of thousands of illegal Chinese immigrants who have flocked to Greater Paris since the late 1990s

NGOs usually estimate that the number of ethnic Chinese living in Greater Paris is between 250,000 and 400,000 (these are Chinese immigrants from mainland China, Vietnam and Cambodia, as well as their children born on French soil). So the INSEE figures is only like the tip of the iceberg.

Asian immigration to Paris has a long history, that's why not counting the children and grandchildren of Asian immigrants as with the INSEE figures does not reflect the real size of the Asian community in Paris. The first large-scale waves of Asian immigrants arrived as early as during the First World War (1914-1918) when they were needed for the war effort against Germany. 140,000 Chinese workers and 80,000 Indochinese (half soldiers, half workers) were brought to France during the war. Famous Chinese leaders Zhou Enlai and Deng Xiaoping were living in Paris at the time, working in Paris factories where they ran Chinese unions (and were closely watched by the French police). A lot of them left after the war but some remained, creating the first Paris Chinatown which was near the Gare de Lyon train station (that's where immigrants from the French Empire arrived after landing at Marseille and taking the train to Paris).

After the war a flow of immigrants from the region of Wenzhou in Zhejiang province, mainland China, came to France (mostly Paris), following relatives who had come during the war. During the Second World War, France again brought in Indochinese soldiers, and they remained trapped in France after the German invasion of 1940.

In the 1970s came the largest waves of Asian immigrants, people from French Indochina fleeing the communist takeovers there. A lot of them were ethnic Chinese and native elites (for example the royal families of Cambodia and Laos). In about 3 years (1975-1978) there came to Paris about 100,000 immigrants from French Indochina.

In the 1980s there started to come Sri-Lankans fleeing the civil war in Sri Lanka, especially Tamil Sri-Lankans (lots of French NGOs working in the Tamil part of Sri-Lanka, especially with the Christian converts). Their numbers increased tremendously in the 1990s, when they became the fastest growing group of immigrants to Paris (their numbers more than doubled during the 1990s, and in 2005 there were 27,000 Sri-Lankans in Greater Paris according to INSEE).

Towards the end of the 1990s, large scale immigration from mainland China started, and mainland Chinese immigrants have now replaced the Sri-Lankans as the largest group of immigrants to Paris. People from the Wenzhou region never stopped coming since the 1920s, but in small numbers (although small numbers over 80 years make a big number in the end), and they are still coming, but what's new now is the large flow of immigrants from other Chinese provinces, especially northern China and Manchuria. With the opening up of China, many Chinese people try to make their way out of the country, and France is the country of choice for them in Europe, I don't know why. It's strange because France has no particular history in northern China. The phenomenon is now reinforced by the stricter immigration rules in the US, so Chinese immigrants now migrate more and more to Europe instead of the US. There are some immigration businesses, particularly in Manchuria, that are well organized: they look like travel agencies, they provide visa and plane tickets to France for the immigrants (a lot of them women), the immigrants usually arrive at Charles de Gaulle Airport as Chinese tourists, but then they stay in France after their visa has expired. If current trends continue, northern Chinese immigrants will outnumber the Wenzhou and Indochinese immigrants within a few years. As a matter of fact, it's more and more frequent to hear Mandarin (the language of northern China) in the Métro these days.

Each of these communities have their own Chinatown. The Indochinese Chinatown is in the 13th arrondissement, whereas the Wenzhou Chinatown is in the 3rd arrondissement and the northern Chinese Chinatown is in Belleville. The oldest Gare de Lyon Chinatown has disappeared.

The South Asian immigrants also have their own commercial neighborhood in the 10th arrondissement (if you want to buy traditional Sri-Lankan dresses, I know you can do that near the Gare du Nord train station). There are also several Asian clusters in the suburbs (Cambodian and Laotian in Lognes in the eastern suburbs, Chinese in Alfortville in the southeastern suburbs, etc.).

Here are some screen captures from a documentary about the history of immigration to France.

French Indochinese troops in the trenches during WW1, wearing colonial uniform.









Other Indochinese troops in the trenches, but wearing French military uniforms this time.









Chinese workers just arrived in France during WW1, still wearing Chinese clothes.









A few months later, this Chinese worker is working in a Paris factory and wearing French worker clothes and beret.









Chinese or Indochinese workers working with French women in an armament factory while French men are in the trenches.









Chinese leader Deng Xiaoping in Paris shortly after WW1 as a student worker in France. He lived in La Garenne-Colombes, a suburb very near today's La Défense, and worked as a fitter in the Renault factories of Billancourt. In La Garenne-Colombes he met the famous Chinese leader Zhou Enlai. He's also said to have met Vietnamese leader Ho Chi Minh. He became well known of the French police for his links with the French communist party.









Chinese immigrants in Paris in the 1930s playing mahjong.









Chinese underground opium house in the 1930s in Paris.



























Chinese restaurant in Paris in the 1930s.


















Chinese immigrants in Paris in the 1930s. The street looks like the Wenzhou Chinatown in the 3rd arrondissement.









French Indochinese soldiers in France during WW2, wearing French military uniforms.


















Asian youth camp set up by the Vichy Regime during the German occupation of France.









In the mid-1970s, distraught Indochinese refugees just arriving in Paris after 18 hours of plane travel.


















A few months later, this Cambodian refugee, formerly a teacher, is working in a car factory in the suburbs of Paris.









Indochinese immigrants in Paris anxiously hoping that their relatives are among the new arrivals.









Tamil Sri-Lankan refugees discovering their new home in the suburbs of Paris in the 1980s.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Venezuela (2001 Census)*

*Syria: 700.000 
Mainland China: 500.000 
Lebanon: 350.000 
Saudi Arabia: 50.000	
Israel: 25.000
Japan: 700 
Jordan: 500
Iran: 400 
Other countries: 15.000*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Siopao said:


> "Asians" refer to the Pacific Asians in Toronto.


Torontonians who are ignorant of geography do. Asia is a massive and diverse continent. Israel is Asian, as is Saudi Arabia, India, etc. People associate China, Korea, Japan with Asia because that is the connection they automatically have in their heads. When you say Israel or India to them, they see a very different country culturally, so they don't think of them as Asian, but they are. 

An Israeli or Indian is just as much an Asian as a Chinese or Japanese person. People need to educate themselves.


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

Occit said:


> *Venezuela (2001 Census)*
> 
> *Syria: 700.000
> Mainland China: 500.000
> ...


Only 700 Iranians in Venezuela? 

Then why is that crazy monkey president doing planning direct flights from Caracas to Teheran? :nuts: 

hno: Sometimes "socialist" economics do not make sense. hno: 

In all fairness neither do any of Bush's as well.(invading countries on borrowed money).:bash:


----------



## falchoon (Sep 13, 2002)

Melbourne 2001, by country of birth, 


```
Country of Birth (persons)	2001	
Australia	2,195,087	
United Kingdom	158,139	
Italy	80,109	
Viet Nam	55,811	*
Greece	55,574	
New Zealand	45,660	
China	35,844	*
India	29,403	*
Sri Lanka	25,876	*
Malaysia	23,574	*
Germany	21,794	
Malta	20,421	
Philippines	20,207	*
Macedonia, FYROM	18,466	
Poland	18,069	
Yugoslavia, Federal Republic of	17,014	
Croatia	16,059	
Hong Kong	15,466	*
Netherlands	15,358	
South Africa	14,177	
Turkey	14,020	
Lebanon	13,916	
Egypt	11,119	
Indonesia	10,516	*
Ireland	9,546	
United States of America	9,431	
Singapore	7,114	*
Fiji	6,629	
Canada	4,380	
France	3,476	
Korea, Republic of	3,337	*
Born elsewhere overseas	173,532	
Not stated	189,580	
Total	3,338,704	
Source: Census 2001, Basic Community Profile
```
= 220,000 ish + second generation + an amount of the last 2 categories + 6 years of growth, I'd estimate 400,000 ish


----------



## Coneslammer (Jun 26, 2006)

isaidso said:


> Torontonians who are ignorant of geography do. Asia is a massive and diverse continent. Israel is Asian, as is Saudi Arabia, India, etc. People associate China, Korea, Japan with Asia because that is the connection they automatically have in their heads. When you say Israel or India to them, they see a very different country culturally, so they don't think of them as Asian, but they are.
> 
> An Israeli or Indian is just as much an Asian as a Chinese or Japanese person. People need to educate themselves.


Well seeing as you're such a stickler for geographic/ethnic accuracy, I suppose you don't mind if we start referring to residents of Canada as Americans? You guys do come from the Americas you know.......


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Coneslammer said:


> Well seeing as you're such a stickler for geographic/ethnic accuracy, I suppose you don't mind if we start referring to residents of Canada as Americans? You guys do come from the Americas you know.......


Canadians are routinely referred to as "North Americans".


----------



## KWEST (Jul 16, 2004)

hhmmm interesting thread, but on the flip side it would be nice to know how many "whites" there are in other parts of the world, and by this I mean as permanent residents.


----------



## sogod (Jul 12, 2004)

Maki-chan said:


> interesting.
> 
> but are these japanese brazilians pure japanese? There had to be some mixing over the years.


Yeah probably quite a bit. I think I read that over 50% of Japanese people in the states are actually mixed. I would imagine Brazil is the same if not more mixed.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Coneslammer said:


> Well seeing as you're such a stickler for geographic/ethnic accuracy, I suppose you don't mind if we start referring to residents of Canada as Americans? You guys do come from the Americas you know.......


Actually, Canadians are referred to as North Americans quite a bit. Americans, no, since that refers to people from the US.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Coneslammer said:


> Well seeing as you're such a stickler for geographic/ethnic accuracy, I suppose you don't mind if we start referring to residents of Canada as Americans? You guys do come from the Americas you know.......


I wouldn't mind at all if Americans hadn't taken the name for themselves. As they have, referring to Canadians, Mexicans, Brazilian, etc. as Americans just invites mass confusion. I should add, that alot of Latin Americans call the whole Western hemisphere America. There is already precedent for using the term America rather than North America or South America, but Americans in the USA would have to come up for a new name for their nationality besides American if we are to start going down that road. I don't see that happening.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

"According to the French statistical office INSEE, in January 2005 there were 265,000 people in Greater Paris who were born in East, Southeast and South Asia."

Hehe i am part of that my dad is french my mom is japanese



sogod said:


> Yeah probably quite a bit. I think I read that over 50% of Japanese people in the states are actually mixed. I would imagine Brazil is the same if not more mixed.


I am mixed


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

There isn't any statistics on "race" in Sweden, only which country the immigrants come from. 
Therefor, it's impossible to know how many "Asians" there really are in Malmö - all we know is that 29% of the people that are born in a foreign country are*born on the Asian continent*.
8% of Malmö's population were born in Asia. The "real" number (ie. by US standards) is of course higher.


----------



## vkameleon (Jul 15, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> French Indochinese soldiers in France during WW2, wearing French military uniforms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't understand why you call Cambodians Cambodians, but Indochinese as Vietnamese.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

wantuhoa said:


> I just don't understand why you call Cambodians Cambodians, but Indochinese as Vietnamese.


In the screen captures, the one I called Indochinese were unidentified, so I don't know if they come from Laos, Cambodia or Vietnam. The one I called Cambodian it's because he was identified specifically as coming from Cambodia.


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

Maki-chan said:


> interesting.
> 
> but are these japanese brazilians pure japanese? There had to be some mixing over the years.



I would say that among people with more than 40 years the vast majority is pure, but among young people there are a lot of mixed people.


----------



## SupahSaints (Jul 29, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Torontonians who are ignorant of geography do. Asia is a massive and diverse continent. Israel is Asian, as is Saudi Arabia, India, etc. People associate China, Korea, Japan with Asia because that is the connection they automatically have in their heads. When you say Israel or India to them, they see a very different country culturally, so they don't think of them as Asian, but they are.
> 
> An Israeli or Indian is just as much an Asian as a Chinese or Japanese person. People need to educate themselves.



I don't agreed with your assessments. Just because Israel is in the Asian continent does not make them Asians. They are Mediterranean. Israel and Chinese/Japanese have nothing in common.I know Iraq, Iran, Saudi Arabia is consider Asians in some form .....hence they participate in the Asian Games and Asia Cup. Egypt, Morocco, Libya is in the African continent but how many people consider them Africans??


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

another_viet said:


> here is a picture of the vietnamese community in little saigon, orange county, california
> 
> can someone find the stats for vietnamese in this area... i know it is a considerable amount


According to American Factfinder there were 27,109 Vietnamese in Westminster as of the 2000 census. They made up 79.7% of the Asian population and 30.7% of the total population. The Asian population will probably become the majority by 2010.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

SupahSaints said:


> I don't agreed with your assessments. Just because Israel is in the Asian continent does not make them Asians. They are Mediterranean. Israel and Chinese/Japanese have nothing in common.I know Iraq, Iran, Saudi Arabia is consider Asians in some form .....hence they participate in the Asian Games and Asia Cup. Egypt, Morocco, Libya is in the African continent but how many people consider them Africans??


Well "Asian" is not a fixed term. Politically it means something, geographically it means something else, culturally it means something else, and racially it means something else.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

SupahSaints said:


> I don't agreed with your assessments. Just because Israel is in the Asian continent does not make them Asians. They are Mediterranean. Israel and Chinese/Japanese have nothing in common.I know Iraq, Iran, Saudi Arabia is consider Asians in some form .....hence they participate in the Asian Games and Asia Cup. Egypt, Morocco, Libya is in the African continent but how many people consider them Africans??


Perhaps people should start considering people from a particular continent to be of that continent and not exclude them based on culture or ethnicity. In North America, it happens too. "Fly anywhere in North America" claims an advertisement, when in fact they only mean Canada and the USA to the exclusion of the other 30+. 

Sometimes this exclusion boils down to nothing more than ethnicity. Mexico? How are they not North Americans? Because they are poorer and darker? They are just as much North Americans as we Americans and Canadians. That goes for those in the Caribbean and Central America too. It is sometimes just convenient to ignore them because they are smaller, poorer, and culturally different. Canadians and Americans need to stop referring to the USA and Canada as North America. It is only a part of the continent that is similar.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

You are right. People do tend to forget that the Caribbean, Mexico, and Central America are geographically part of North America. And it sometimes annoys me when people pretend that North Africa is somewhat removed from the rest of the continent.

Culture and geography don't always mix.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

SupahSaints said:


> I don't agreed with your assessments. Just because Israel is in the Asian continent does not make them Asians. They are Mediterranean. Israel and Chinese/Japanese have nothing in common.I know Iraq, Iran, Saudi Arabia is consider Asians in some form .....hence they participate in the Asian Games and Asia Cup. Egypt, Morocco, Libya is in the African continent but how many people consider them Africans??


Cultural description is one thing (for example, Asians would be E. and S. Asians such as Chinese, Indians, Japanese, Thai etc. while Iraq, Israel etc would be Middle Eastern culturally) but geographically, they are all Asians.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*Asians Make Broad Gains in New York Population*


By SAM ROBERTS
August 9, 2007

*Asians were the only major racial or ethnic group to record population gains in every county in the New York metropolitan region since 2005*, according to census figures released yesterday.

The Hispanic population grew in most counties, except New York (the borough of Manhattan), Kings (Brooklyn) and Hudson in New Jersey. The number of blacks declined in every borough except Richmond (Staten Island) and in some suburban counties. Whites increased in only two counties in the region: New York and Kings.

In the city, the growth among whites in those counties and the decline in black residents reflected a continued, if modest, reversal of patterns that had seemed immutable until the beginning of this decade.

But the dispersal of the black and Hispanic population to the outer suburbs appeared to be mirroring a national pattern. Within just a few years, the New York metropolitan region — which includes the nearby counties of New York, Connecticut and New Jersey — is projected to become the first large metropolitan area outside the South or the West where non-Hispanic whites are a minority.

But non-Hispanic white New York City residents became a minority in each borough except Staten Island by 1990, as they did in Hudson and Essex Counties in New Jersey. Union County, N.J., is on the brink of tipping, with Middlesex County, N.J., not far behind.

*Since 2000, New York has recorded the greatest increase in Asians (309,773) of any metropolitan area (Queens was fourth among all 3,100 counties, with 58,515). The largest percentage increases in the city were on Staten Island (35 percent) and in Manhattan (20 percent).

From 2005 to 2006, the number of Asians increased by more than 10 percent in three New Jersey counties: Gloucester, Salem and Warren.*

Metropolitan New York ranked fourth nationally in growth among Hispanic residents (418,720). Since 2000, the Hispanic population increased by 31 percent on Staten Island.

“New York is one of the cities being propped up by the growth in the Hispanic population,” said Mark Mather, a demographer with the Population Reference Bureau in Washington.

Since 2005, though, according to the census, their ranks declined slightly in Manhattan, Brooklyn and Hudson County, N.J. The biggest increases among the Hispanic population in the metropolitan area during that period were by more than 9 percent in Litchfield County in Connecticut and by more than 7 percent in Warren County, N.J.

Since 2000, the New York metropolitan region lost nearly 250,000 white residents. The largest decline was in Nassau County (71,651), followed by Queens (59,056). Since 2000, the Bronx lost nearly 11 percent of its white population; Manhattan’s rose by nearly 9 percent.

From 2005 to 2006, according to Census Bureau results released yesterday, Union, Bergen and Hudson Counties in New Jersey and Nassau and Queens Counties in New York posted the biggest white percentage declines.

Since 2005, the black population declined in the city and several suburbs, including Westchester and Rockland Counties, Fairfield County in Connecticut and Passaic, Hudson and Essex Counties in New Jersey. But it increased on Staten Island, in Nassau and Suffolk Counties and, in New Jersey, in Union, Morris and Bergen Counties.

Since the beginning of the decade, the biggest increase among blacks, nearly 102 percent, was at the western fringe of metropolitan New York, in Pike County, Pa., across the Delaware River.

Since 2005, among the largest population percentage gains, more than 6 percent, were in Putnam County in the Hudson Valley and in Warren County, N.J.


Copyright 2007 The New York Times Company


----------



## allan_dude (Apr 14, 2005)

Maki-chan said:


> interesting.
> 
> but are these japanese brazilians pure japanese? There had to be some mixing over the years.


People with Japanese-Brazilian blood are HOT!


----------



## MNL (Jan 13, 2007)

Filipinos are everywhere! :tongue2:


----------



## Robert Stark (Dec 8, 2005)

MNL said:


> Filipinos are everywhere! :tongue2:




I'm surprised that fillipinos are the one like the 2nd of 3rd most numerous Asian group in CA yet there are few fillipino resteraunts yet Thai's are small in number yet Thai resteraunts are much more numerous, especially when I was in SF, where fillipinos are 2nd after Chinese but few fillipino resteraunts. I guess Thai food must be alot better but I've had fillipino food.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

It is weird...I've seen ONE Filipino restaurant in SF. I guess Thai is just more popular. Filipino food is GOOD, so that doesn't explain the lack of places to eat. Most people just know nothing about it, I guess, which means low demand for Filipino food.


----------



## Robert Stark (Dec 8, 2005)

Robert Stark said:


> I'm surprised that fillipinos are the one like the 2nd of 3rd most numerous Asian group in CA yet there are few fillipino resteraunts yet Thai's are small in number yet Thai resteraunts are much more numerous, especially when I was in SF, where fillipinos are 2nd after Chinese but few fillipino resteraunts. I guess Thai food must be alot better but I've had fillipino food.



I ment to say I never had fillipino food.


----------



## LDN_EUROPE (Dec 1, 2002)

Living in China the majority of Chinese seem to emigrate to Canada and Australia. For education its mainly the UK, US and Australia. As for holidays and favourite country they seem to love France, "France is romantic", "England -(part of the UK)- is very gentleman with good manners".


----------



## LDN_EUROPE (Dec 1, 2002)

I think they choose Canada and Australia over the US (and possibly the UK) is due to fewer restrictions and also family ties. Given total freedom of choice I think they'd choose the US.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

What is freedom of choice? If you mean more cities to choose from, companies to work for, sure, the US is a bigger country. Not sure how there is more freedom in the US though. Political choice and civil liberties in the US aren't as developed as in the other nations you mentioned. Americans have less freedom than that enjoyed by Canadians, Australians, and the British, but I guess perception means alot.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

isaidso said:


> What is freedom of choice? If you mean more cities to choose from, companies to work for, sure, the US is a bigger country. Not sure how there is more freedom in the US though. Political choice and civil liberties in the US aren't as developed as in the other nations you mentioned. Americans have less freedom than that enjoyed by Canadians, Australians, and the British, but I guess perception means alot.


What are you joking? In what way? In Canada, you can't even choose your own doctor. :lol:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Paddington said:


> What are you joking? In what way? In Canada, you can't even choose your own doctor. :lol:


...what the hell are you talking about? Of course you can...

Both countries seem pretty free to me...


----------



## Club_Dru (Jul 11, 2007)

Netherlands: 1.5 million Indo-Dutch (400.000 are coloured people)

Since the independence-periode of Indonesia between '40-'65, 300.000 Indonesians migrated to the Netherlands. Since then they have assimilated or married with 'white' Dutch inhabitans. Now this days there are 1.5 million Indo-Dutch peoples. But officially the goverment consider them not anymore as Asian people, but as totaly Dutch. Almost most Indo have Dutch familynames, because of the Dutch colonialism.

Now 40.000 Moluccans people living in Holland.
(Malukku is now part of Indonesian. After the independence of Indonesia in '49, 14.000 soldiers (then Royal Dutch soldiers) migrated to the NL)

Further more there are:
100.000 Chinese people
114.000 other East-Asians (Vietnam, India, Filipines, etc.)

Middle East and West-Asia:
320.000 Turkisch people
41.320 Iraq
31.750 Afghanistan
26.875 Iran

(source :Centraal Bureau voor Statestieken)


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Australia, 2006 census - Ancestry

This stat only asks you what you identify as, so someone who has totally assimilated into Australia might select only "Australian" from this question. You can also select more than one answer, so the total exceeds the actual population by a few million.


```
Australian	7,371,824
Australian Aboriginal	115,280
	
American 	56,283
Chinese 	669,890
Croatian	118,046
Dutch	310,089
English	6,283,650
Filipino	160,374
French	98,333
German	811,540
Greek	365,147
Hungarian	67,628
Indian	234,722
Irish	1,803,741
Italian	852,418
Lebanese	181,745
Macedonian	83,983
Maltese	153,803
Maori	92,912
New Zealander	160,681
Polish	163,802
Russian	67,054
Scottish	1,501,201
Serbian	95,365
Sinhalese	73,856
South African	79,521
Spanish	84,322
Turkish	59,393
Vietnamese	173,658
Welsh	113,250
Other(d)	1,397,647
Ancestry not stated	1,609,443
	
Total responses(c)	25,410,601
```


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

There are like 200,000 chinese in Colombia. Other than that, IDK anything on the matter.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

techniques1200s said:


> It is weird...I've seen ONE Filipino restaurant in SF. I guess Thai is just more popular. Filipino food is GOOD, so that doesn't explain the lack of places to eat. Most people just know nothing about it, I guess, which means low demand for Filipino food.


Check here: Reinventing Filipino cooking.

You have more Filipino restaurants to choose from. :cheers:


----------



## blaise. (Mar 9, 2007)

chinese are everywhere.


----------

